# Breeding bronze corys and having fun doing it!



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't posted anything much in a while, but I thought this was worth posting. I've been trying my hand at raising bronze cory fry lately. I gotta say they are the cutest thing. I currently have 2 batches growing in a 10G. The oldest ones are about 2 months old perhaps and are about half an inch long. Here is a pic. I hope the attachment works.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

They are very cute.
Now I want to go back to corys


----------



## thebau5s (Apr 19, 2018)

They look amazing, good luck!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So cute. Congrats


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Love those bottom dwellers.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks all. They are all still doing great, and the younger ones are quickly catching up to the older ones. I am setting up a grow-out tank to hopefully raise them to adult size, and then they'll be up for sale. I also need to free up the 10G for another breeding project... :bigsmile:


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a 15g just sitting in front of my house unused. You're welcome to grab it and use it for growing out your babies. Would take some little cories in trade if you want it.

Anthony:bigsmile:


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the offer Anthony. I appreciate it. I am okay tank-wise. I am setting up a 33 Long that I bought a few months ago because I used to have one many years ago and I always regretted selling it. I love this footprint. And it's perfect for corys. But again thanks for your offer.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

The little guys in their new home. I can't believe how much they eat for their size.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

nice herd!


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Cory groups like that look great! The grow looks like a clean but interesting set-up too - thanks for the share


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

VElderton said:


> Cory groups like that look great! The grow looks like a clean but interesting set-up too - thanks for the share


Thanks. I have another 10 or so ready to go in. The scape is simplistic but I wanted things to be easy to move out whenever I want to net some fish out. So no rooted plants, for instance. But I'll soon be adding a batch of juvenile apistos to grow them out too, so I should probably add places to hide. Likely more plants. All attached to big enough pieces of wood or rocks, so that it's still easy to net fish out.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Great plan  Make sure you post a few shots of Cories & Apistos ... that's sounds like a biotopic idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sooo cute. Really sweet growout setup.


----------

